# Transformation stories



## icecold24 (Dec 8, 2009)

How many of you like TF stories? And what do you like in 'em?

I ask because I'm working on a story depicting the furry transformation of a kidnapped subject, who knows nothing about who kidnapped him or why. I'm finally getting around to writing the second chapter...but gimmie suggestions if you got 'em.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2009)

I criticize _any_ genre that is indulged for fetish's sake, but TF especially.  For me it really comes down to how the actual sequences are portrayed and of what importance they are to the overall narrative.  The actual "length" of sequence is also a factor; some people will like the details, others (like me) specifically don't.  I wrote a story with a significant TF element for Nanowrimo 2008 and it involved nearly a dozen implied TFs between four characters (including the MC).  Did I write any actual sequences though?  Nope, not a one.  Sure, it could've boosted my wordcount by a few thousand but they weren't important to the surrounding story, so I basically left the actual TFs implied between chapters/scenes.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess for me it depends on the definition and purpose of the transformation.  I, like Stratadrake, tend to dislike fetish for fetish sake.   I've written stories where people are genetically altered into other species, or objects take on a shapeshifting technology and morph into living creatures, but they never seem to be liked by TF fans.

But to each their own.


----------



## kitreshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not a big fan of TF stories, but they can be done well.

There was one called As For Sly that I enjoyed quite a bit because of how it handled things.  It is (I believe) taken down now but effectively followed a man who ends up getting infected by a bio weapon (along with a good portion of the population) and turns into a squirrel (not anthro, though he does maintain human level intelligence).


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a great fan of it.  Looking for decently written and drawn TF material is actually what drew me into the furry community in the first place.

It took a few years, but I eventually wrote a piece of my own, and I'm working on follow-up chapters.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2085896/

As a suggestion, I stress that you not focus on just the *concept* of the TF being the main draw and erotic appeal.  TF for TF's sake in a story often means the story is very uninteresting.  You need to make the TF not only fit within the context of the story, but actually have the feelings described appeal to the reader.  Tie them into feelings of pleasure and be detailed in what happens.

And do your best to not force the audience to stretch their suspension of disbelief.  That ties into the context of things.  If you provide explanations for what happens and those explanations fit in regards to the setting you've constructed, it's a much more enjoyable read.  But if things strike the readers as random, or out of place, then they have to do their best to gloss over those holes, and that can end up bringing the reading experience down.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 9, 2009)

The story I'm writing uses the element of transformation as a plot device, part of the background to a nefarious scheme by an unknown organization. The bulk of what people would consider "TF for TF's sake" is at the end of the first chapter. In the second chapter, there's actually no TF scenes at all. I have yet to post chapter two, though I am wrapping things up.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2404016


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm seeing a trend with people who write tf. The people in these stories seem to be always forced to "turn" in to whatever.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 10, 2009)

That's not always the case, no.  I've read plenty of very willing TF story submissions.

It's often a play on dom/sub themes, where choice is taken away though.  For many that adds an extra thrill (it certainly does for me!).  But for others who don't like that sort of thing they often focus on the idealization aspect of it, or how the change improves the character that seeks it.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2009)

That's because involuntary TFs typically invoke more drama than voluntary ones.

My 2008 Nano novel?  The TF elements were semi-voluntary, in that the actual TFs would happen involuntarily under specific circumstances, but the characters who actually knew about it would be able to avoid (or exploit) said circumstances at their own choosing.

Also reminds me that I used the term "transform" exactly once within all 50k+ words of it.

For humor, this post sponsored by the following TV Tropes:
- Rule Of Drama
- Involuntary Shapeshifting
- Don't Say The Z Word


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> That's not always the case, no. I've read plenty of very willing TF story submissions.
> 
> It's often a play on dom/sub themes, where choice is taken away though. For many that adds an extra thrill (it certainly does for me!). But for others who don't like that sort of thing they often focus on the idealization aspect of it, or how the change improves the character that seeks it.


 
Ever fantasize?



Stratadrake said:


> That's because involuntary TFs typically invoke more drama than voluntary ones.
> 
> My 2008 Nano novel? The TF elements were semi-voluntary, in that the actual TFs would happen involuntarily under specific circumstances, but the characters who actually knew about it would be able to avoid (or exploit) said circumstances at their own choosing.
> 
> ...


 
  What's the "Z word'?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 10, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Ever fantasize?



Wouldn't have written the story I did if I didn't do it quite a bit, actually.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Wouldn't have written the story I did if I didn't do it quite a bit, actually.


 
Of what, may I ask?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 10, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Of what, may I ask?



The story I wrote and linked covers the more extreme ends of things fairly well.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 10, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's the "Z word'?


 
I'm gonna guess 'Zombie' as a lot of modern zombie films stricky avoid saying 'zombie'.

And Google confirms it!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's the "Z word'?


User acknowledges that by clicking this link, they will be the only party held responsible for any minutes, hours, daylight, weeks or years lost while surfing the TV Tropes wiki.


----------



## Atrak (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm...sounds like the basic werewolf type of thing, Strata. I'm hoping it's not  . As for transformations...well, Shrek was pretty good ^^ . I haven't written one of those yet, although there was a TF in one of my stories. It was only one scene, however, and I don't remember if I detailed the scene or not. It's the third story of my IDA series, which is posted on here. Meh  .


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> The story I wrote and linked covers the more extreme ends of things fairly well.


 
Link doesn't seem to work for me.



AshleyAshes said:


> I'm gonna guess 'Zombie' as a lot of modern zombie films stricky avoid saying 'zombie'.
> 
> And Google confirms it!


 


Stratadrake said:


> User acknowledges that by clicking this link, they will be the only party held responsible for any minutes, hours, daylight, weeks or years lost while surfing the TV Tropes wiki.


 
Should have known.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Hmm...sounds like the basic werewolf type of thing, Strata.


My 2008 Nano?  I see what you mean, it was sort of but at the same time it wasn't, it was Different.  As the specifics went the 'trigger' in question boiled down to 'cursed location + nighttime', and for the reverse it was 'sunrise + location + ????' .  I never finalized what the missing element was, but then again it _was_ during Nano....

At one point the plan for a scene called for one character (at the time a wolf) to call out my MC on the term 'werewolf' simply to get it said and dispense with it (followed quickly with an answer of "no, I'm not").



			
				SSJ3Mewtwo said:
			
		

> But for others ... they often focus on the idealization aspect of it, or how the change improves the character that seeks it.


"Improve" is probably not the best word for the subject due to connotations.  In a good story it ultimately does develop the character and tend to ultimately benefit them in some subtle way overall, but calling a character "improved" just by the TF into something else is an established trope of its own and not always for the right reasons.  (Blame individual authors, not the trope itself.)


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 11, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> "Improve" is probably not the best word for the subject due to connotations.  In a good story it ultimately does develop the character and tend to ultimately benefit them in some subtle way overall, but calling a character "improved" just by the TF into something else is an established trope of its own and not always for the right reasons.  (Blame individual authors, not the trope itself.)



That's not quite the angle I meant, but I know it's a blurry line.

By 'improve' I meant that they achieve a body-type or condition that they feel is desirable or 'better' than it was before.

That's totally subjective, based on the story context.  If it's a story about a herm character who feels they'd be improved by the addition of prehensile.....things growing out of their body, then that's the improvement to them, and the thrill the reader.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 11, 2009)

I usually tell writers who ask me if they should write this or that, "Write what you like. If you like it, you can rest assured that someone else will, too. The only unique thing about humans is that we're all unique, just like everyone else. In every other way, there's no way to escape the fact that, if you do or like something... someone else does or likes it, too."

Because really, it's true. I may have a unique combination of likes and dislikes, but each individual like/dislike is shared with others.

So it's really a question of whatever floats your personal boat. And other people whose boats are on the same stream with regards to the issue at hand.

If someone wrote a detailed transformation scene, then someone likes them. And if someone likes them, other people do, too. And if you really love the subject matter, you can sometimes cause others to be surprised to find that they like it, too. Once in a while, you find a person saying to you, "Wow, you really made me reconsider my opinion on that!"

You might not like transformation details, but you never know if you might really change your mind if you read someone's tale of it that had just the right components to make it riveting and magnificent.

And even if you didn't like it, even if you absolutely hated it, in fact... someone else might think it's the most wonderful, amazing, marvelous thing ever. There's just no accounting for some people's taste, after all.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2009)

Unfortunately for PhoenixStar, Sturgeon's Law is everywhere and only the desired 10% have the power to truly move a reader.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> By 'improve' I meant that [the character] achieve a body-type or condition that they feel is desirable or 'better' than it was before.


As opposed to something that the _author_ thinks is necessarily 'better' or desirable.

Of course, when that isn't case it creates more drama for the character, which can be good for the reader if worked effectively.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, just a theory like every other theory, but I think that's because only about 10% write for the love of writing, rather than trying to write what they think others expect of them. 

There's something about reading something written by a person who really loves writing. A person who writes for the story, for the love of writing, for the joy of writing, that just translates itself in inexplicable and unexplainable ways. 

Just my experience and what I've learned through reading, and writing. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> Well, just a theory like every other theory, but I think that's because only about 10% write for the love of writing, rather than *trying to write what they think others expect of them*.


 
Considdering the ammount of self-indulgance and poorly thought out concepts in the majority of writing I see in this fandom, I honestly can't for a moment believe that the majority of furry writers are writing towards an expectation they think others have of them.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it's unreasonable to expect people to be good at things without practice. Most of these stories are practice, and practice is necessary for growth. I suggest that perhaps a lot of people feel this is a safe and comfortable place to share their work. It's difficult for people to let their ideas die without ever seeing the light of day. That, too, takes practice.

Perhaps you're right that it's just self-indulgence and lack of thought. But possibly they are practicing and learning. Maybe they've just not been doing it long enough yet to really get their writing wings grown.

We can assume that they're just being lazy, but it's just as possible that they're doing their best and stretching their minds. Not everyone goes from not writing to being the next Stephen King. Most of us take practice, loads of errors, and then more practice, and then some more... and that's before we get okay at it.

Furthermore, you'd be surprised at the things people like. Futa, for example, is probably the most bizarre thing I've ever heard of. I would consider it to be self-indulgent crap (no matter how well written it is) on a personal level... but a lot of people on a board I read just LOVE IT and beg for more and more and more.

So what you might consider to be self-indulgent, poorly-thought-out drivel, may be someone else's highest fantasy.

That's just the way life is. It's strange like that.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Considdering the ammount of self-indulgance and poorly thought out concepts in the majority of writing I see in this fandom, I honestly can't for a moment believe that the majority of furry writers are writing towards an expectation they think others have of them.



I think most furries write for themselves and close friends.    They want to have beat-off material.  The audience forming comes later after a group of like minded kinkers latch on. 

Even then, those people aren't particular fans, as they aren't there to see what the writer puts out so much as what the next bit of beat off material has in store.

I blame the fact that we have no decent markets in Furry.  We've got, what, one e-zine?  We've got an on again off again publisher who throws out good magazines, but doesn't do it with regularity.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> ...what the next bit of beat off material has in store.


Must... resist... lame... pun....


----------



## The Fitz (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I wrote a story that, while incorporating an element of transformation into the plot, doesn't explicitly focus on the physical changes and the effects therein. Instead, I tried to keep my focus on the psychological effects, which I personally find more interesting.

Here's the link, if you feel inclined to read it:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3126605


----------

